# a memorial piece



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Several years ago Joan and I started keeping our eyes and ears open for Military groups that we could donate a meaningful piece to

This year it is an Air Cavalry unit. a memorial to troops lost over seas. each of the small oak shelves holds a memorial bracelet with name and date on it. 

This is a 48" piece carved on oak plywood, the swords, top panel and shelves are solid oak. Troops return June 23rd, we will attend a ceremony at that time. 

Never forget..


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

thank you...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Most excellent!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice work as always Scott , and a great donation


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice project and very thoughtful of you.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Hats off to you lil buddy


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Excellent, Scott!

David


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Awesomeness as always


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

Great Tribute! Thank you.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

It is nice to see people being so thoughtful and gracious with their talent. Thanks to you both, You are a true inspiration and example of paying it forward.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I salute you Scott for your recognition ,and your outstanding work,and generosity.
Herb


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Excellent


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

They've said it all! Beautifully executed, Scott.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice donation, Scott.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Bravo Zulu


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

What a tribute and honor! Thank You for your work.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Great project. Thank you for taking the time to recognize our Military.


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Great piece for a great cause! I salute you!!


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Superb!


----------

